# Clausing Lathe Compound Repair.



## Old Iron (Jan 7, 2011)

I picked up this 10" Frankenlathe in a trade about 3 years ago, And it had some problems and still does. But having all three of my Lathes down I needed to do something cause it sucks not to have one running.

The plate behind the dial that is bolted to the compound was tilting to the left when i move the compound. I took it apart and found that the allen bolts was pulling through the whole. 

Only way to repair it was drill it out thread it for a 3/8 bolt and drill them for a 12-32 bolt.


Then I cut them off at the back,Front and back repair.




I didn't have any allen bolts that size so I just used screws for now. I had a bunch of nos. parts I got off ebay so I new I had some thrust bearings for a H10 Tapper attachment.


So I used 1 washer and 1 bearing on.


Got it back togather and it was still hard to move so I looked at it again.I found that one of the jib screws was missing, So i made one out of a 1/4 bolt.


I got it back togather and it works ok but still needs some work.



Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 7, 2011)

I've got 1 washer and 2 bearings left if someone needs them. They fit the 10" taper attachment.


----------

